# The Sopranos - "The Fleshy Part of the Thigh" OAD: week of 4-2-2006 *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Hmmm, not that much really revealed via the description of the show tonite.

I am hoping that Paulie's "walnuts" are getting back to normal after his mis-adventures last week.

Otherwise, as usual, impatiently waiting for the latest episode's goodness to shine through my TV. :up:


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

So far, several great lines and events, though not that much 'action' for those that prefer that sort of thing.

I could still do without the whining by Janice, or for that matter, completely without her character would be great. When she's on the screen I just want to tune away.

I did like T. giving crap to Janice over the saying on the wall. It did seem to be right up her alley. He also got in a line about Bobby Baccala playing with the choo-choo's, for which Bobby had to apologize again for the whole "Junior" incident. T. finally gets to address the Junior situation and says to never mention Junior again. Will that remain the case in the coming weeks though??

The Schiavo protester/religious 'whacko' bottom feeding line/discussion was pretty good too. I did really enjoy T.'s line to the Padre about 'Oh, you visit the Bing?' That was a great snicker, snicker, moment.

T. getting cut-off from the morphine not too cool (for him), but expected. I guess being a mob boss doesn't get you any more pain killers. (Later, the discussion with the insurance reviewer over the whole 'Wallet Biopsy' was a good follow-up too. It was a good opportunity for T. to chase the woman away by telling her to get outta the room 'you sick C-nt...')

The doctor cracking wise abotu finding Hoffa was pretty funny.

Paulie finding out his aunt was his ma was interesting, but of course it left Paulie distracted for the rest of the episode. It did give Paulie a great opportunity to give Father Frank crap about the 'f-in nuns.'

And T. giving the paramedic hell about the $2k that was missing is pretty wild. He's still working on the nickle and dime issues, even as the sale of Barone waste management is going through and he's arguing with Johnny Sack. Hmm, we could be getting ready for a war between the various mobs, with Johnny in jail still, and T. still laid up. That could be fun in the coming weeks....

Updating: whoa! the war ain't gonna take that long to commence. Genelli is already taking over, which means we're gonna see some serious battles in the coming hours.

Oh, I didn't want to forget Bobby Baccala shooting the rapper in the 'fleshy part of the thigh' giving us the show title. Instant street cred. What a concept.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Hmmm, I'm not sure who mentioned it in last week's thread, but whomever did bring up Carm's suspicion over Paulie and Vito should get extra credit for the prediction. Carm certainly put the bug in T.'s ear about keeping an eye on Vito. Are his days really numbered now though?


One last note while I'm thinking about it. Great work by Hal Holbrook. It was a shame to see T. pass on telling him goodbye in the hospital.


Darn it, with T. feeling reborn and lucky to be alive, he took the updated deal from Phil/Johnny Sack. No war! Of course that doesn't stop Paulie from demanding $4k a month and roughing up the former owner's son to get it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looks like Paulie's headed for a whacking...

I was a little disappointed at the new, mellow Tony. The old Tony would have left that pastor and his crony huddling in the corner in a steaming puddle of their own urine...

Then again, what are the odds that Tony's new mellowness is going to last?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

No Melfi = Great Episode!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

A little Floyd over the end credits :up:


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Off "Meddle", the best post-Barrett Floyd album IMO. DSotM is so overplayed/overrated.

So, Paulie still gonna take care of his "Mom", only it won't be on his dime. I was crackin' up when the rap star got shot. He didn't specify which *side* of the fleshy part of the thigh, now did he?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

I wonder if it was on purpose or just coincidence that they had Hal Holbrook (who played Deep Throat in All The President's Men) playing the man of science and that the book that the born-again Christian dude gave Tony was the one by Chuck Colson (who was indicted/convicted in the Watergate cover-up)...........


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I liked tonight's ep. will watch it again a couple more times during the week.
I'm wondering if it was Hal Holbrook's voiceover in the 1st episode narration...
Paulie and the Priest scene and the "All the f'n nuns are wh*res" was absolutely hilarious...


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Stylin said:


> I'm wondering if it was Hal Holbrook's voiceover in the 1st episode narration... Paulie and the Priest scene "All the f'n nuns are wh*res" was absolutely hilarious...


The first episode voiceover was by William S. Burroughs, the author of the piece that was being narrated ("Seven Souls"). I actually recognized his voice when I saw the episode, so I was unsurprised to learn later that the text being read was from a piece he wrote.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> A little Floyd over the end credits :up:


"One Of These Days" off Meddle, as pointed out earlier. It is interesting to note that there is only one line in the entire song, and it is said only once in an eerie devilish voice: "One of these days I'm going to cut you into little pieces." (You can hear the line in this episode before the credits finish.)

It's certainly no accident that a Sopranos episode ends with that! I've got a sneaky feeling Paulie is gonna get his before the Sopranos sings its final swan song ... perhaps Johnny Sack will inform Tony of Paulie's betrayal of Tony while trying to ingratiate himself with the New York crew in past seasons.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

danielhart said:


> I wonder if it was on purpose or just coincidence that they had Hal Holbrook (who played Deep Throat in All The President's Men) playing the man of science and that the book that the born-again Christian dude gave Tony was the one by Chuck Colson (who was indicted/convicted in the Watergate cover-up)...........


Coincidence.

How would Carmella have known the "package was light" ? I understand how her instinct would be not to trust Vito, but did she have any knowledge about the drug money? 

Poor Pauly. Last episode he lost his future family (gonads whacked) and this episode he lost his past family (mom dies). And it looks like he's gonna lose his extended family soon. Poor Pauly


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

A much better episode. I particularly liked the scene between Tony and the insurance chickie, which went from "How YOU doin'?" to the C word pretty darn fast. Also, thumbs up for no Melfi. Are there two more wooden actors than her and Bobby Baccala?

The art house dream sequence lovers must be disappointed now that us peons are getting the violence back.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Paulie is a vicious self-centered psychopath who deserves every bad thing that happens to him. I only wish he didn't have the ability to take it out on everybody he meets. He _should_ be whacked. Or even better, incapacitated in a way that Nucci will have to smother him with tender, loving care for the rest of his life. And not in a coma, either -- I want him consciously suffering every second.

You can tell I don't care much for Paulie, huh? Not that the rest of them are all that much better.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> How would Carmella have known the "package was light" ? I understand how her instinct would be not to trust Vito, but did she have any knowledge about the drug money?


I thought she said that she thought there was "more to it"...as in "more to the story", not more money...she seemed to sense that there was something fishy and that is what she was relaying to Tony...

just my opinion...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> The art house dream sequence lovers must be disappointed now that us peons are getting the violence back.


Not at all. We too like to splash in the shallow end of the pool from time to time 

Hey, how 'bout that projectile vomiting scene. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I thought she said that she thought there was "more to it"...as in "more to the story", not more money...she seemed to sense that there was something fishy and that is what she was relaying to Tony...
> 
> just my opinion...


I thought she specifically said "package was light" but I'll have to rewatch to make sure. Anyone else?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I wonder if they're setting Meadow up for a Sophie's Choice -- she falls for Jason Barone, and eventually has to choose between Jason or Finn. Whoever loses gets whacked (Jason by Paulie, Finn by Vito) -- _and she knows it._


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

markp99 said:


> No Melfi = Great Episode!


 :up:


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I thought she specifically said "package was light" but I'll have to rewatch to make sure. Anyone else?


Yes that's what she said.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Bananfish said:


> The first episode voiceover was by William S. Burroughs, the author of the piece that was being narrated ("Seven Souls"). I actually recognized his voice when I saw the episode, so I was unsurprised to learn later that the text being read was from a piece he wrote.


From a spoken word recording.
Burroughs is dead I believe.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I thought she specifically said "package was light" but I'll have to rewatch to make sure. Anyone else?


Teh only thing I could thinks is that the amounts were not equal.

As far as "the fleshy part of the the thigh". I'm not sure getting shot in the a-- is the best place to get hit for street cred.

As far as the paramedic goes, I guess Tony could not have peopel thinking they could take advantage of him and get away with it. Probably his newfound outlook (at least for now) coupled with the fact that the guy showed respect and tried to give the money back made Tony realize that the guy probably needed it worse than he did and he let him keep the money. (after all, the guy saved his life).

Paulie, is all out of sorts. I too see him headed for a bad end. I am kind of surprised he is whining about going without so his adoptive mother could have stuff. Yes, the home is $4,000 a month but surely he is bringing in several times that. Now, it might be difficult to legitimize that much money to give to the home, but $2k for the TV? I would think that is a typical walking around roll for someone like Paulie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Now that I think of it, the fact that the episode is named after Bobby's little misadventure makes me wonder if that's not going to become more important than it seemed. Perhaps he's going to get caught for the shooting? That would certainly be a mess.

Although his going to prison would have its advantages. I can't believe that married life is unrelieved bliss for him...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Lee L said:


> ..........Paulie, is all out of sorts. I too see him headed for a bad end. I am kind of surprised he is whining about going without so his adoptive mother could have stuff. Yes, the home is $4,000 a month but surely he is bringing in several times that. Now, it might be difficult to legitimize that much money to give to the home, but $2k for the TV? I would think that is a typical walking around roll for someone like Paulie.


I had a hard time believing Paulie when he said he _paid_ for that flat screen TV. Stuff like that "falls off the truck" for wise guys like Paulie.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Maybe Bobby will get in trouble because the rapper got shot in an embarassing way since he got shot in the rear and was screaming "Thay shot me in my ass!" or something to that effect...and wont get any street cred...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Thank god! After two crap weeks it appears that this show might be back on track.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn Meadow is hot.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Thank god! After two crap weeks it appears that this show might be back on track.


You just don't see it, do you? Tony's new-found "every day is a blessing" philosophy clearly indicates a 4-episode Dr. Melfi session in the near future


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Lee L said:


> Teh only thing I could thinks is that the amounts were not equal.


She only got one envelope, right? so they put the two "halves" together...so that can't be it...


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

jradosh said:


> I thought she specifically said "package was light" but I'll have to rewatch to make sure. Anyone else?


What she says is:

Carmela: "...that package from Vito and Paulie, I have to believe that there was more there."
Tony: "Sure. So?"
Carmela: Vito, especially, is somebody you should watch."


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I enjoyed hearing the old song from The Browns.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Stylin said:


> ...Paulie and the Priest scene and the "All the f'n nuns are wh*res" was absolutely hilarious...


Although I'm sure that's what he was probably thinking, he never actually says that to Fr. Phil.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The lengthy close up of the back of Tony's head after he leaves the hospital was an interesting choice for the director. I wonder what he was going for exactly?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked the dream sequence because I thought it meant something. Usually when he has those, he gets something out of it, such as the indian food dream that led him to suspect big P. Seems like a bit of a cop out to have him forget everything this time, doesn't it?

I liked how they teased us with tony maybe becoming a born-again christian until the guy went off on his dinosaurs and evolution speech.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bars & Tone said:


> What she says is:
> 
> Carmela: "...that package from Vito and Paulie, I have to believe that there was more there."
> Tony: "Sure. So?"
> Carmela: Vito, especially, is somebody you should watch."


Yeah, the wording was weird, but I think "more there" referred to a problem with attitude, not money. I think she was talking about the looks on their faces when they got on the elevator.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Bars & Tone said:


> What she says is:
> 
> Carmela: "...that package from Vito and Paulie, I have to believe that there was more there."
> Tony: "Sure. So?"
> Carmela: Vito, especially, is somebody you should watch."


Thanks... I stand corrected. Obviously I took it as a monetary comment, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Paulie is a vicious self-centered psychopath who deserves every bad thing that happens to him. I only wish he didn't have the ability to take it out on everybody he meets. He _should_ be whacked. Or even better, incapacitated in a way that Nucci will have to smother him with tender, loving care for the rest of his life. And not in a coma, either -- I want him consciously suffering every second.
> 
> You can tell I don't care much for Paulie, huh? Not that the rest of them are all that much better.


I've spent the last few months getting caught up on the Sopranos and this is one of the more fascinating areas of the show. We become invested in guys like Tony and Silvio and Christopher and think they're in a flawed business but in the end they're pretty good guys. Then the next thing you know, like the snap of a fingers they're beating the crap out of someone because it's what they have to do (Christopher pummelling Adrianna, Silvio with the stripper that Ralphie killed, Tony with Gloria, etc.).

I thought that this episode showed the exact opposite for Paulie. We expect Paulie to be the vicioius psychopath, but occasionally you get glimpses into his personal life and see that he's (or was) a momma's boy. This episode showed that his whole existence was completely backwards and that he does have feeling.

Now, I do think he's a psychopath and I think he's going to have to pay a price for his attack on Jason Barone. But I just think the look at the people in conflict with their regular personnas is one of the most fascinating areas of this show.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Paulie, is all out of sorts. I too see him headed for a bad end. I am kind of surprised he is whining about going without so his adoptive mother could have stuff. Yes, the home is $4,000 a month but surely he is bringing in several times that. Now, it might be difficult to legitimize that much money to give to the home, but $2k for the TV? I would think that is a typical walking around roll for someone like Paulie.


I've always likes (and enjoyed) Paulie. Meybe this is the writers way of getting the viewwer to like him a littel less so that when he does get whacked or turn to JOhnny Sacs, etc.. we won't feel (as) bad for him.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The lengthy close up of the back of Tony's head after he leaves the hospital was an interesting choice for the director. I wonder what he was going for exactly?


I liked the shot of him form the fron outside of the hospital with Carm and Meadow to his right and the other "family" off to the left. Everyone was so separated with Tony right in the middle.

I was looking at the season one poster the other day and was a littel suprised that all of the characters on the poster are all still on the show. I wonder if that will stay true through the end...


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

It's great to have Tony back! And with a new introspective attitude.

Too much Paulie though...I prefer him in small doses. But I don't think he's going to get whacked...seems like they're setting up Vito for that role.

Matt


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

serumgard said:


> Now, I do think he's a psychopath and I think he's going to have to pay a price for his attack on Jason Barone.


I guesss I'm in the minority over here but I think Jason will keep quiet and pay the 4k per month and there will be no fallout. Something about shoving a gun in someones face telling them they'll empty a clip up your ass can be quite motivating.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bigrig said:


> It's great to have Tony back! And with a new introspective attitude.
> 
> Too much Paulie though...I prefer him in small doses. But I don't think he's going to get whacked...seems like they're setting up Vito for that role.
> 
> Matt


since this is the last season, it is entirely possible that Vito will kill Tony and not the other way around!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

There were a couple lines that had my wife and me rolling:

Tony discussing if people had lived in the age of donousaurs 6000 years ago:

- "So, it was like the Flintstones?"

Tony commenting about Vito's 2 hrs in the bathroom:

- "You could make a jetty with what comes out of that guy."


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I enjoyed the episode over all. I thought there were some very funny lines as well.

I got to thinking about this ying and yang off the emotional and surreal side of the show and the violent street "Old G" style of the show.

My recollection of the first few seasons of the show is the show basically revolved around Tony and his issues with his mother and his therapy. The mobster stuff was truely secondary, and often saved for a shocking aside. It is not really until the last few years that the mob part of the show really took over as the focus. Anyways I think the show is greater than the sum of its parts.

Someone mentioned in a previous week's thread, I think, how they solve things so quickly in meetings. It amused me when Phil went to Tony's house and they wrapped up that deal in 30 seconds. It seems like all their meetings are less than 1 minute.

I have to admit they got me at the end with Paulie. At first I thought Tony had contently ordered it as he was going to get paid regardless, but it seems Paulie acted on his own, which can get him trouble. Seems like Bobby and Paulie did things this week that leaves them a bit exposed and set up for future conflict with Tony.

Vito was not around much in this episode, except for his "jetty building". Does he look like he is huge again?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

marksman said:


> Vito was not around much in this episode, except for his "jetty building". Does he look like he is huge again?


I noticed that too... he seems to be bulking up again.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I noticed that too... he seems to be bulking up again.


I think they want to make it look that way, with the white shirt. It made him look much larger than when wearing the dark shirts in past episodes.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Funniest line of the episode for me was Paulie waxing poetic about financial accounting to Jason Barone: "you gotta know about things like ebbidda - that's earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and a-MORT-ization."


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

I liked the scene when Tony got home and went out by the pool, with the wind rustling in the trees...just like in the lighted house scene when he heard Meadow. I was hoping the ducks would be there in the pool!

It won't matter if Jason Barone keeps quiet or not...if he's seriously injured (as it looks like he was!) and is hospitalized, his mother will of course find out...and Tony will find out that someone went against the promise he made his mother that her son would not be hurt. Pauly is toast!!


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

The two rappers in the episode were "Treach" and "Lord Jamar" from Naughty By Nature and Brand Nubian (respectively).

My favorite exchange:

Da Lux: "Tony Soprano. <fist to chest> Original G."
Tony: "Whatever."


----------



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The lengthy close up of the back of Tony's head after he leaves the hospital was an interesting choice for the director. I wonder what he was going for exactly?


I took it as "the wind at his back" from that damn poem. And then in the end when he is sitting by the pool and the wind is blowing hard. It was to remind him/the viewers, that everything is connected. Paulie beating Barone, Tony, Phil Leotardo, etc. It's all connected as one.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, I thought they were clearly going for that, the way they panned up to the trees in both scenes.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

smickola said:


> It won't matter if Jason Barone keeps quiet or not...if he's seriously injured (as it looks like he was!) and is hospitalized, his mother will of course find out...and Tony will find out that someone went against the promise he made his mother that her son would not be hurt. Pauly is toast!!


Yah, I agree. Tony still has business with Jason, and he will see him on crutches or in a wheelchair, and no matter what excuse Jason comes up with, he'll suspect Paulie.

After making a personal promise to the mom, that won't sit very well with Tony. Should be some good dynamics there.

-smak-


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

smak said:


> Yah, I agree. Tony still has business with Jason, and he will see him on crutches or in a wheelchair, and no matter what excuse Jason comes up with, he'll suspect Paulie.
> 
> After making a personal promise to the mom, that won't sit very well with Tony. Should be some good dynamics there.
> 
> -smak-


In a more general sense, I wonder how well all this freelancing by Tony's crew will go over with Tony when/if he finds out. Bobbie's $7,000 butt shot, Paulie's $4,000 a month for his Ma's nursing home payment, Christopher's movie deal, etc. Is freelancing like this okay? I wouldn't think so. (And thinking back, Feech La Manna got in trouble with Tony for striking out on his own in the landscaping business.) The way I'm looking at it, Tony's crew has fallen apart. Will the post-coma Tony have the strength to put his crew back together and regain their loyalties? It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

So how come Paulie was the middleman in the whole garbage thing instead of Sil?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

smak said:


> Yah, I agree. Tony still has business with Jason, and he will see him on crutches or in a wheelchair, and no matter what excuse Jason comes up with, he'll suspect Paulie.
> 
> After making a personal promise to the mom, that won't sit very well with Tony. Should be some good dynamics there.
> 
> -smak-


why? why can't Jason just say the boat fell on his knee or something? who would doubt him? this does not have to be a big deal at all...

as for the freelancing, would Tony care as long as he gets his cut? these are criminals, after all...so why would he care what type of criminal activity brings in the cash?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Anubys said:


> as for the freelancing, would Tony care as long as he gets his cut? these are criminals, after all...so why would he care what type of criminal activity brings in the cash?


I don't think Tony's gonna get his cut. Didn't Paulie ask Jason for the same amount as his mom's home? I figured it was going to go towards that. Also, Tony won't care about Paulie's freelancing, unless it screws up one of Tony's deals. We saw how much Tony needed the health insurance and W2 from the trash place. If Paulie pushes Jason too far and jeopardizes that it could cause Tony some heartburn.

tk


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't know.. I am pretty sure Tony would have cared about anyone under him making money and not cutting him in. That is how it works and to not kick up is a pretty aggregious violation.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> In a more general sense, I wonder how well all this freelancing by Tony's crew will go over with Tony when/if he finds out. Bobbie's $7,000 butt shot, Paulie's $4,000 a month for his Ma's nursing home payment, Christopher's movie deal, etc. Is freelancing like this okay? I wouldn't think so. (And thinking back, Feech La Manna got in trouble with Tony for striking out on his own in the landscaping business.) The way I'm looking at it, Tony's crew has fallen apart. Will the post-coma Tony have the strength to put his crew back together and regain their loyalties? It'll be interesting to see what happens.


It's an interesting comparison between Bobby and Paulie. Bobby kicked up (at least the assumption was that Tony's "taste" of the 7Gs was in the envelope Bobby gave him). Paulie went out of his way NOT to kick up, and this comes after he tried to stiff Carmella. Clearly, these guys (and Vito) smell weakness and Tony is going to going to have to make an example of somebody soon or things will get totally out of hand. Personally, my bet is on Paulie; I think this thing with his mother has him totally unhinged. Well, more unhinged than usual any way...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

pendragn said:


> I don't think Tony's gonna get his cut.


I thought Bobby made some comment about a "good week" when he handed over his envelope after doing the $7000 job.

Did Tony refuse the payment from the EMT guy on the way out of the hospital? Someon said something about "Not here!" and then Tony said something like "That's alright." After Tony rolled away it looked like the EMT was still holding the envelope.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> I thought Bobby made some comment about a "good week" when he handed over his envelope after doing the $7000 job.
> 
> Did Tony refuse the payment from the EMT guy on the way out of the hospital? Someon said something about "Not here!" and then Tony said something like "That's alright." After Tony rolled away it looked like the EMT was still holding the envelope.


Bobby paid. I was talking about Paulie. Paulie very specifically said not to tell Tony about it. That and it being the same value as his mom's place makes me think it's on the sly. I don't think Bobby has a duplicitous bone in his body.

I also got the impression that Tony let the EMT off the hook.

tk


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Paulie is a vicious self-centered psychopath who deserves every bad thing that happens to him. I only wish he didn't have the ability to take it out on everybody he meets. He _should_ be whacked. Or even better, incapacitated in a way that Nucci will have to smother him with tender, loving care for the rest of his life. And not in a coma, either -- I want him consciously suffering every second.
> 
> You can tell I don't care much for Paulie, huh? Not that the rest of them are all that much better.


See I like Paulie. I find him one of the most entertaining characters on the show. But then again, I liked Ralphie and Tony B, too.


----------



## C Turner Joy (Jun 17, 2004)

marksman said:


> My recollection of the first few seasons of the show is the show basically revolved around Tony and his issues with his mother and his therapy. The mobster stuff was truely secondary, and often saved for a shocking aside.


I don't know that I agree. The first episode was centered around Mehaffey, you know, pulling his taffy? Next to the little boo-boo in pink? The degenerate gambler?

Then, Chris kills Email. Remembering them trying to heave him in the dumpster? Then the HMO scam with Mehaffey. Topping it all off with torching Vesuvio.

That seems mobster stuff to me. And that's just the first episode.

I do think that the Tony/Livia stuff was integral. I just don't know that I'd give it priority over the mob stuff. That's from my perspective.

I also think that Nancy Marchand was one of, if not, the best acting talent the Sopranos has had. "I don't know what you're talking about." And their story-line was fantastic.

I think both parts worked together perfectly, without either being dominant. In fact, thinking about it, it seems to have gone in the other direction. That is, the impact of being mob is more emphasized than the mob actions. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Gregor said:


> See I like Paulie. I find him one of the most entertaining characters on the show.


Me too. He's like a bad parody of himself. His hand gestures crack me up. Topped only by Sil doing his own unique conception of mobster.


----------



## moodydawn (Apr 4, 2006)

bdlucas said:


> Me too. He's like a bad parody of himself. His hand gestures crack me up. Topped only by Sil doing his own unique conception of mobster.


My husband commented tonight that Paulie really has that frowning face down pat! We always get a kick out of watching him. This season he seems like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Add me to the Paulie fan club.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pendragn said:


> I don't think Tony's gonna get his cut. Didn't Paulie ask Jason for the same amount as his mom's home? I figured it was going to go towards that. Also, Tony won't care about Paulie's freelancing, unless it screws up one of Tony's deals. We saw how much Tony needed the health insurance and W2 from the trash place. If Paulie pushes Jason too far and jeopardizes that it could cause Tony some heartburn.
> 
> tk


you're absolutely correct...I lumped Bobby and Paulie together and I should not have...

BUT 

I don't think something like that gets you whacked...heck, if stealing gets your whacked, we would not have organized crime!

I imagine punishment for Paulie when Tony finds out would be monetary (to Jason and to Tony), plus a loss of some part of his territory or something like that...but nothing as drastic as killing him...it would make no sense at all...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I imagine punishment for Paulie when Tony finds out would be monetary (to Jason and to Tony), plus a loss of some part of his territory or something like that...but nothing as drastic as killing him...it would make no sense at all...


Unless he finds out that Paulie was also in cahoots with the NY boss. Then all bets are off.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I guess $8k gets you shot in the fleshy part of the thigh, but $7k gets you shot in the ass 

Meadow looked FANTASTIC!!!

I don't think Paulie's shakedown of Jason will be an issue.

I too thought it would have been great for the ducks to show up at the pool....

I loved Tony's lines about "what about Viagra?".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Paulie's "Employee of the Year" or whatever picture was priceless! 


The nutty born-again guy is probably going to say that God gave Hal Holbrook larynx cancer for thinking the Earth was more than 6,000 years old.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Meadow looked FANTASTIC!!!


Ya think?!?

 Yowsah!!!


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Anubys said:


> why? why can't Jason just say the boat fell on his knee or something? who would doubt him? this does not have to be a big deal at all...
> 
> as for the freelancing, would Tony care as long as he gets his cut? these are criminals, after all...so why would he care what type of criminal activity brings in the cash?


Why? Well, in Paulie's case, Tony gave the mother his word her son would not be harmed. Paulie not only went behind Tony's back and hurt him, he totally went against the boss and his promise ultimately making Tony look bad.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

busyba said:


> Paulie's "Employee of the Year" or whatever picture was priceless!


That and the Flintstones line were my laugh out loud moments.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Mamoth said:


> Why? Well, in Paulie's case, Tony gave the mother his word her son would not be harmed. Paulie not only went behind Tony's back and hurt him, he totally went against the boss and his promise ultimately making Tony look bad.


I think there have been plenty of examples of similiar things happening over the years to show this isn't a "wackable" offense. I agree with somebody else that said he'd get yelled at and have to give up some action and pay restitution. I would lay 10 to 1 that we'll never hear about this again.


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I think there have been plenty of examples of similiar things happening over the years to show this isn't a "wackable" offense. I agree with somebody else that said he'd get yelled at and have to give up some action and pay restitution. I would lay 10 to 1 that we'll never hear about this again.


I'm guessing that this is one of the things which is going to add up with Tony that he's lost control of the family and has to do something to reassert his position. Would't surprise me at all if Paulie gets wacked.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Ditto on Paulie's future...he's not married, his ma just died...Tony won't even feel bad about it...I'm guessing it might even be Johnny Sack who gives Paulie up to Tony in the heat of an argument...


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey listen, if we are going to go down this road Paulie still has to worry about the Russian wandering around in the woods too!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Now that I think of it, the fact that the episode is named after Bobby's little misadventure makes me wonder if that's not going to become more important than it seemed. Perhaps he's going to get caught for the shooting? That would certainly be a mess.
> 
> Although his going to prison would have its advantages. I can't believe that married life is unrelieved bliss for him...


Married life is certainly unrelieved something for Bobby, but it ain't bliss


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Lee L said:


> As far as "the fleshy part of the the thigh". I'm not sure getting shot in the a-- is the best place to get hit for street cred.


I looked at my wife when that happened and said, "Street cred? After getting shot in the butt, he'll be a walkin' joke!"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Satchel said:


> Ditto on Paulie's future...he's not married, his ma just died...Tony won't even feel bad about it...I'm guessing it might even be Johnny Sack who gives Paulie up to Tony in the heat of an argument...


Paulie is a captain...you don't kill a captain for something this trivial...going around his back to another boss? yes...he's dead...but there is no way he gets whacked because of the Jason incident...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Paulie is a captain...you don't kill a captain for something this trivial...going around his back to another boss? yes...he's dead...but there is no way he gets whacked because of the Jason incident...


I would argue just the opposite. He undercut Tony's authority--badly--and as a captain he should have known better.

If it had been a soldier, maybe just reparations and a lack of future opportunities. But when a captain undercuts the boss's authority and makes him look like a lying jerk in the process, I think a much harsher lesson must be taught. Otherwise, NOBODY will listen to Tony any more.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I think there have been plenty of examples of similiar things happening over the years to show this isn't a "wackable" offense. I agree with somebody else that said he'd get yelled at and have to give up some action and pay restitution. I would lay 10 to 1 that we'll never hear about this again.


I agree that we'll not hear about this again. The writers have made their point that even though the wise guys let their guard down and act human in rare circumstances, they are still primarily self-serving and self-indulgent, and nothing good comes from doing business with them.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> Hey listen, if we are going to go down this road Paulie still has to worry about the Russian wandering around in the woods too!


Would you recognize him if you saw him?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> you're absolutely correct...I lumped Bobby and Paulie together and I should not have...
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


It may not be a wackable offense, but if uncoverd it will cost Paulie probably 10fold the money he is making from it. He will be removed from some money-making areas, cut out of other deals and made to pay everything he got from the kid to Tony.

I don't think the old Tony (not sure of his current mental status), would have cared about Paulie strong-arming for the extra money. That is not a sin, and Tony can just lie about it. The problem is not paying tribute to the boss and kicking up his entitled share. That seems to be a significant no-no and something you do not do. Combine this with Carmela's suspicion of Vito and Paulie, and Paulie is going to have some issues with Tony, no doubt.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

marksman said:


> The problem is not paying tribute to the boss and kicking up his entitled share.


And I think the even bigger problem is that Paulie broke Tony's word--to a widow, a family (and Family) friend. That's the part that I think he's going to have trouble getting out from under.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> Would you recognize him if you saw him?


No but the Russian would recognize Paulie,lol


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Can anybody figure out why Carmela warned Tony specifically to keep an eye on Vito as opposed to Paulie?

When she looked back after taking the envelopes from them, Paulie had a far sourer look on his puss than Vito. Paulie positively looked like somebody had just drowned his puppy. Yet Carmela told Tony to watch out "especially" for Vito and not Paulie. I can't think of any reason why she would think Tony should be especially wary of Vito.

Any ideas?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bananfish said:


> Can anybody figure out why Carmela warned Tony specifically to keep an eye on Vito as opposed to Paulie?
> 
> When she looked back after taking the envelopes from them, Paulie had a far sourer look on his puss than Vito. Paulie positively looked like somebody had just drowned his puppy. Yet Carmela told Tony to watch out "especially" for Vito and not Paulie. I can't think of any reason why she would think Tony should be especially wary of Vito.
> 
> Any ideas?


She's homophobic!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Bananfish said:


> Can anybody figure out why Carmela warned Tony specifically to keep an eye on Vito as opposed to Paulie?
> 
> When she looked back after taking the envelopes from them, Paulie had a far sourer look on his puss than Vito. Paulie positively looked like somebody had just drowned his puppy. Yet Carmela told Tony to watch out "especially" for Vito and not Paulie. I can't think of any reason why she would think Tony should be especially wary of Vito.
> 
> Any ideas?


Woman's intuition. ...Or homophobic. ...Or, helps progress Vito v. Tony storyline.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jradford said:


> Woman's intuition. ...Or homophobic. ...Or, helps progress Vito v. Tony storyline.


Or Paulie's an old and dear family friend, and she doesn't see the grumpy look on his face, even though it's far more extreme than the grumpy look on Vito's face. Or she sees the grumpy look on Paulie's face on Vito's face.

(I think that makes sense...)


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Bananfish said:


> Can anybody figure out why Carmela warned Tony specifically to keep an eye on Vito as opposed to Paulie?
> 
> When she looked back after taking the envelopes from them, Paulie had a far sourer look on his puss than Vito. Paulie positively looked like somebody had just drowned his puppy. Yet Carmela told Tony to watch out "especially" for Vito and not Paulie. I can't think of any reason why she would think Tony should be especially wary of Vito.
> 
> Any ideas?


Maybe because Vito was the one who went to Carmela and made the excuses about why he couldn't give her the package before Tony regained consciousness. The story sounded fishy then, and looked even worse when they coughed up the payment as soon as they realized they might get caught.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

smickola said:


> Maybe because Vito was the one who went to Carmela and made the excuses about why he couldn't give her the package before Tony regained consciousness. The story sounded fishy then, and looked even worse when they coughed up the payment as soon as they realized they might get caught.


Yeah, but I'm pretty sure Paulie gave her just as fishy a story. And Paulie is so smarmy, I'd think that Carmela would see right through his B.S. and know he was making it up.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Is there any chance, any chance whatsoever, that Dr. Melfi can be whacked. Preferably retroactively to the first season? She wears out my FF button on the remote whenever she's on.

She sure was hot in Goodfellas though...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't think Paulie has much to worry about the Jason Barone thing. If/when Tony finds out, he'll yell a lot and make Paulie pay the $4,000/mo restitution - not to Jason, but to Tony.

Carm sure sussed Vito out. Vito b.s'ing her over the money while Tony was in a coma and then having it like greased lightning when he got better was very obvious that he's a weasel. Paulie has "Weasel" written all over his forehead. Nothing new there.

Silvio's wife reminded me of Peggy Bundy. Silvio not being able to handle stress may have been overblown. After all, he runs a nudie bar. He's got about 50 irresponsible, backstabbing, catfighting women he's got to deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Silvio's wife reminded me of Peggy Bundy. Silvio not being able to handle stress may have been overblown. After all, *he runs a nudie bar.* He's got about 50 irresponsible, backstabbing, catfighting women he's got to deal with on a daily basis.


Yeah, tough life he's got.


----------



## tunabeard (Sep 23, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> From a spoken word recording.
> Burroughs is dead I believe.


Yes he is dead....the recording is probably from the album "Seven Souls" by Material.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Just finished watching the episdoe (what can I say...it's been a busy week!)

Can't contribute anything more to what has already been said... but I do have this question.

What's the guitar riff at the end? I know that I've heard it before... Pink Floyd?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Just finished watching the episdoe (what can I say...it's been a busy week!)
> 
> Can't contribute anything more to what has already been said... but I do have this question.
> 
> What's the guitar riff at the end? I know that I've heard it before... Pink Floyd?


Yep. "One of These Days" from Meddle.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> Hey listen, if we are going to go down this road Paulie still has to worry about the Russian wandering around in the woods too!


IIRC the Russian was found dead in a tree? Or am I dreaming, too.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> What's the guitar riff at the end? I know that I've heard it before... Pink Floyd?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3914915#post3914915

Pink Floyd: "One of These Days" from the album Meddle


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Gregor/Astrohip ... figured someone had noticed also - just didn't take the time to read the whole thread.

Once I get my main computer back up and running (replacing power supply), I'll be sure to add that on my iPod.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Gregor said:


> IIRC the Russian was found dead in a tree? Or am I dreaming, too.


I believe you are dreaming.


----------

